#ubuntu-charlas 2011-06-09
<stark> hi
<stark> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-06-07
<gus-tavo> hola, cuando son las charlas del ubuntu user day?
<gus-tavo> exit
<gus-tavo> quit
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-06-10
<Worldwar> Hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-06-03
<jotaxpe> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2014-06-04
<zaning> alguien ?
<zaning> tuku tuku
#ubuntu-charlas 2014-06-05
<SkoobyNoob> queondas ubunteros
<SkoobyNoob> queuvole chavalos
